# الكتاب المقدس بعهدية (مسموع)



## Michael (26 نوفمبر 2005)

*الكتاب المقدس بعهدية (مسموع)*

*الحمد الله 
وجدت الموقع التالى الذى يقدم لنا الكتاب المقدس بعهدية بملفات صوتية*​





*العهد القديم*​

*العهد الجديد*​

يرافق الصوت موسيقى 
والحلو انك تستطيع ان تنزل الجزء الذى تريد الاستماع الي الحاجة الى تنزيل العهد القديم او الجديد باكملة
وكل عهد مقسم الى اسفار لتسهيل الوصول الى الملف الصوتى المراد سماعة

بالنسبة للبرنامج المطلوب لسماع الكتاب المقدس بعهدية
قم تحميل اخر اصدارة من برنامج RealPlayer 10.5 Gold 

تحميل النص الكامل من العهد القديم من الكتاب المقدس  الحجم 2.03 MB

تحميل النص الكامل من العهد الجديد من الكتاب المقدس  الحجم 616 KB

برنامج قاموس الكتاب المقدس وبه شرح للكلمات العسر والمفردات الموجودة بالكتاب المقدس كله الحجم 2.79 MB

*ارجو التثبيت للاهمية*​​


----------



## My Rock (26 نوفمبر 2005)

ثبت للاهمية

الرب يباركك حبيبي, ربي يجعل هذا الموضوع سبب بركة للاخرين


----------



## Michael (26 نوفمبر 2005)

*...امين...​*


----------



## MARSHIEL (26 نوفمبر 2005)

الرب يباركك ويبارك اعمالك

الله يديك الف عافية
بجد شى روعة
وانا نزلت  كتير من الكتاب المقدس
تحياتى 
الك
وشكرا


----------



## استفانوس (28 نوفمبر 2005)

*لم تفتح الصفحة معي
ماذا افعل*


----------



## My Rock (29 نوفمبر 2005)

فريد قال:
			
		

> *لم تفتح الصفحة معي*
> *ماذا افعل*


 
تحتاج الى برنامج ريال بلاير
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=594


----------



## استفانوس (2 ديسمبر 2005)

*تشكر اخي صخرتي
موجود عندي البرنامج*


----------



## Michael (2 ديسمبر 2005)

احتمال الموقع يكون معمول لة حجب من عنك
على العموم كى نتأكد 
ادخل على الصفحة التالية
http://www.arabicbible.com/
وان فتح يكون ماشى الحال 
وارجو ان اعرف ما النتجية النهائية التى توصلت لها
وهل فتح معك الموضوع ام لا


سلام الرب معك


----------



## emad_hanna (3 فبراير 2006)

شكرا أيها الاحباء 

احتاج للكتاب المقدس مسموع بلغته الانجليزية وياريت تكون ترجمة Niv 

حد يعرف رابط يوصلني ليه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 

وشكرا


----------



## kmmmoo (18 أغسطس 2006)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور 
مشكوووووووووووووووور 
مشكوووووووووور


----------



## ماهر (22 أغسطس 2006)

*مااشتغلش واشتغل*

اشكر الأخ ميشيل على هذا الموقع ،بس انا ما اشتغلش عندي الرابط الأول والثاني اللي اديته لفريد اشتغل معاي وانا عندي برنامج الريل بلاير.

بس اذا كنا عاوزين حد ايفسر لينا حاجة مافهمنهاش نسأل مين وما اتقولوليش هنا في المنتدى ممكن تسأل واحنا حانجوبك لا انا عايز حد دارس اللاهوت هو اللي ايرد على الاستفسارات الجادة.


----------



## Michael (23 أغسطس 2006)

*اهلا حبيبى ماهر

شوف بالموقع التالى ستجد معظم التفاسير الرائعة للعديد من الاباء 

[COLOR="Blue"]www.christpal.com[/COLOR]

وموقع لتفاسير اوبنا انطونيس فكرى 


كمال بامكانك مراجعة هذة الروابط لمواضيع بها تفاسير جميلة جداجدا


واخيرا تفسير الكتاب المقدس للقس أنطونيوس فكرى 


التفسير التطبيقى للكتاب المقدس 


ويمكنك ايضا البحث فى المنتدى فهناك المزيد

اما بالنسبة للراوبط فهى شغالة بس لانك بالكويت حسب قولك سابقا هحماية الكوالتى نت تمنعك من الدخول على هذة المواقع كى لا تصل الى كلمة الرب 

وعلى العموم الحل

ادخل على الموقع التالى






العهد القديم


العهد الجديد

واعتقد ان هذا كان قصد اخى الحبيب فريد الذى لم افهمة



وشكرا لك على اعلامنا بذلك

الرب يبارك حياتك*


----------



## الشاروني (1 سبتمبر 2006)

*لك الشكر ولكن*



MichaelMagdy قال:


> *الحمد الله *​
> *وجدت الموقع التالى الذى يقدم لنا الكتاب المقدس بعهدية بملفات صوتية*​
> 
> 
> ...


 اريد ان اختصر الوقت والجهد واجد رابط واحد لتحميل الملفات الصوتيه كلها مرة واحده ولو للمزامير فقط فالرجاء ارسالها لي علي alsharonystar@yahoo.com وشكرا


----------



## NANA (17 أكتوبر 2006)

*ميرسي ي ي ي ي ي ي ي ي ي ي ي ي ي ي ي ي ي ي ي ي ي ي ي ي ي ي ي ي ي ي ي 


دا الي كنت بدور عليه

ربنا يبارك مشاركتك *


----------



## مستر بيرو (3 نوفمبر 2006)

_ مشكور جدا يا ميشل موضوع رائع الرب يباركك _

_ ويجازيك خير على موضوعك الجميل_


----------



## john_dreammol (22 نوفمبر 2006)

تشكر أخي علي هذه المشاركة وهذا الموضوع​ولكني بعد تحميل الملف المراد سماعة والبحث عن برنامج الريل بلير حيث ان الوصلة الموجودة لا تعمل 
الصوت منخفض و بدون اي موسيقي فهذه اختيارات ام ؟؟؟؟؟
ارجوا الرد والرب يبارك تعب محبتك 
حيث انها مشاركة ممتازة ومطلوبة وغير متوفرة في العديد من المواقع الاخري ولا حتي في محرك البحث جوجل هذا هو ىاتلرابط الواحيد الذي يعمل 
وشكراً
john​​


----------



## john_dreammol (22 نوفمبر 2006)

انا منت عايز اسال مستر ليرو هو ايه الشات الغريب ده  وهو عضو نشط قوي 
هو يكون افضل طبعا لو كان شات مسيحي 
عموما شكرا


----------



## Michael (22 نوفمبر 2006)

*الحقيقة انا منزل كثير جداجدا منهم ربنا المشكلة لديك

على العموم انا عندى الكتاب المقدس بالكامل ومصحوبة بموسيقى وجارى رفعها باذن الرب وبصوت جميل وعالى *


----------



## بيترالخواجة (7 ديسمبر 2006)

موضوع رائع يا مايكل 
عوزين نشوف ىحاجات حلوة منك كتير كتير خالـــــــــــــــــــــــــص
*******************************************
***********************************
***********************
**************
**********
**
*


----------



## john_dreammol (8 ديسمبر 2006)

*الرب يباركك*

الرب يباركك يابيتر وأرجوا انو كلامي ميكنش دايقك 
وربنا يبارك مع تمنياتي بالنجا الدائم وتقديم المزيد 
مع الشكر


----------



## Michael (12 ديسمبر 2006)

*اشكركم جميعا يا احبة ...*


----------



## KOKO333 (15 يناير 2007)

اشكر كل اللذين قامو بوضع هذة الروابط لتحميل الكتاب المقدس المسموع حيث ان هذا فى حد ذاتة يعتبر خدمة كبيرة جدا بالرغم من وجود بعض الاسفار خلية من المحتوى   اسال اللة ان يبارك الاخوة القائمين على هذا العمل الضخم:yaka: :yaka: :yaka:


----------



## ibnallah (18 يناير 2007)

الرب يباركك


----------



## men@ elgm@l (19 يناير 2007)

شكرا الرب يباركك


----------



## KOKO333 (19 يناير 2007)

الرب معكم:yaka: :yaka: :yaka:


----------



## candy (22 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الكتاب المقدس بعهدية (مسموع)*

سلام  ونعمة  موقع  جميل  خالص وانا  حملتة  وكل  يوم  اسمع  اصحاح  ربنا  يعوضكم  كل  خير


----------



## نوار بهنام اسحق (31 مايو 2007)

*رد على: الكتاب المقدس بعهدية (مسموع)*

تسلم اخي العزيز بس النسخة ما اشتغلت يمي


----------



## amgad128 (4 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الكتاب المقدس بعهدية (مسموع)*

انا بستمع للكتاب المقدس دلوقتى ومتشكر خالص والرب يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## sandy23 (5 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الكتاب المقدس بعهدية (مسموع)*

شكرا
الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## دكتورصبرىفكرى (18 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الكتاب المقدس بعهدية (مسموع)*

يربى ما اصعب واعجب من ما حدث معى لكى اتمنى من تحميل الكتاب المقدس المسموع اعيتنى الحيل وفعلت المستحيل من اجل تحميلة لكننى لاانكر اننى  فشلت فشل ذريع فلما كل هذا التعقيد ولماذا لم يتم وضع برنامج ريال بلاير جاهز على الموقع ايضا كلما حاولت تحميل مثلا العهد القديم او الجديد اجد فى كل مرة الرابط لايعمل مما اوصلنى الى الياس الشديد وكما نوهت سابقا ان الكتاب المقدس لاعنى عن قرائتة لكن نظر ا لان الحياة اصبحت صعبة والفرد اغلب وقتة مشغول بالعمل من اجل توفير قوت يومة فى ظل الظروف الطاحنة وغلاء المعيشة فما المانع من تحميل الكتاب المقدس مسموع  حتى يمكن لاى شخص ان يعمل ويستمع الية ارجوا ذلك على ان تكون طريقة تحميلة سهلة ومبسطة لان الكومبيوتر لغة جديدة على مجتمعنا فليس الكل عبافرة فى علوم هذا الجهاز العبقرى
اكون شاكر ان تم هذا 
لكم منى كل تقدير واحترام 
المخلص
دكتور صبرى فكرى:


----------



## دكتورصبرىفكرى (18 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الكتاب المقدس بعهدية (مسموع)*

هل ممكن ياتى يوم ونجد الكتاب المقدس المسموع على موقعنا الذى نفضلة وتكون طريقة تحميلة مبسطة وميسرة لكى يتمكن البسطاء من تحميلة وسماعة سيكون ذلك عظيم ان تم هذا اما ان يوضع بالطريقة التى تؤلم فى البحت والمحاولات التى غالبا ما تاتى بالفشل اتمنى ان اجد 
طريقة مبسطة ثم ما الذى يمنع ايضا لو تم وضعة على الموبايل وبخاصة ان الموبايل اصبح يحملة الوزير والغفير فلماذا لاننال بركة سماع الكلمة اما بواسطة الكومبيوتر او المحمول غلى ان يكون ملائم لجميع اجهزة المحمول وليس ماركة بعينها  اتمن من كل قلبى ان ينال مطلبى هذا اهتمامكم شاكر لكم سعة صدركم والرب يبارك خياتكم فى اسم الرب


----------



## دكتورصبرىفكرى (28 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الكتاب المقدس بعهدية (مسموع)*

اعيتنى الحيل فى تحميل الكتاب المقدس مسموع لاننى لم اتمكن من تحميل ريال بلاير وايضا رابط التحميل لايعمل ماذا افعل ارجوا الافادة شاكرا لكم تعب محبتكم الرب يعوضكم كل خير فى اسمة القدوس
يبارك خدمتكم ويجعلكم سبب فى اسعاد الاخرين
سلام الرب معكم


----------



## emadmaher11 (3 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الكتاب المقدس بعهدية (مسموع)*



sandy23 قال:


> شكرا
> الرب يبارك حياتك[/شششششششششششكررررررررررررررررررررررراااا


----------



## emadmaher11 (3 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الكتاب المقدس بعهدية (مسموع)*

كلام جميل جدا وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم بس فين الكتاب المسموع


----------



## فيلوباتير فيليب (7 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الكتاب المقدس بعهدية (مسموع)*

شكرررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## mero244 (21 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الكتاب المقدس بعهدية (مسموع)*

شكرا


----------



## mickyes594 (13 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: الكتاب المقدس بعهدية (مسموع)*

ألــــــــــــــــف شكر


----------



## ashrafpero (6 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الكتاب المقدس بعهدية (مسموع)*

العدد4                       
س : هل حياتنا على الأرض مركزة فى الله ، أو على ذواتنا ؟ 
ج  : واضح أن الحياة المتمركزة فى الذات تغضب كل إنسان . إنها أساس الخطية وقلب الكراهية ، ومصدرها الجحيم .
	وكيفية تحقيق قول بولس الرسول فى حياتنا :ـ ( إن كنتم بالروح تميتون أعمال الجسد ؛ فستحيون ) (رومية 13:8) نقوم بما يلى :ـ 
(1)	إن أردت أن أتخلص من أعمال الجسد فيجب أن أتعاون بإيجابية كاملة مع الله .
(2)	يدبر الروح القدس لى كل ما أحتاجه لأنتصر على الأنانية المتوافقة مع رغبات الجسد صحيح أنى يجب أن أتعاون مع الروح مصلياً بإيجابية ولكنى بنفسى عاجزة أن أميت أعمال الجسد فى ، فالروح القدس وحده هو الذى يقدرأن يفعل ذلك فى .
(3)	هذه الآية (رومية 13:8) مكتوبة فى صيغة المضارع ، وهذا يعنى أنى يجب أن أمارس تعاونى الإيجابى بالاصلاة بإستمرار وهذا لا يكون مرة واحدة ثم تصبح ماضياً . فحيثما رفعت خطية الأنانية رأسها القبيح يجب أن أتعاون فوراً مع الروح القدس العامل فى ، فأعتمد على قوته التى تميت أعمال الجسد . وهكذا يكون عمل الإيمان فى مستمر دائماً كل يوم وكل ساعة . 

               † " لأن محبة الله قد أنسكبت فى قلوبنا بالروح القدس المعطى لنا " † 

​


----------



## نيفين ثروت (6 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الكتاب المقدس بعهدية (مسموع)*

ميرسى بجد
ربنا يباركك


----------



## ملاك سمير لوكا (24 فبراير 2009)

*رد: الكتاب المقدس بعهدية (مسموع)*

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## ebn jesus (18 يونيو 2009)

*رد: الكتاب المقدس بعهدية (مسموع)*

شكراً على الموضوع يا Michael

مشكووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووووور
مشكووووووووووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور
مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور
مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور
مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور
مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور
مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور
مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور
مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور
مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## yousef_assiut (21 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: الكتاب المقدس بعهدية (مسموع)*

مشكور علي تعبك ولكن لي طلب
انا عاوز رابط فية الكتاب المقدس كامل بصيغة mp3


----------



## Dr Fakhry (22 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: الكتاب المقدس بعهدية (مسموع)*

شىء رائع جدا ومميز شكرا لمجهودك الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## abnalrafden74 (19 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: الكتاب المقدس بعهدية (مسموع)*

سلام ونعمة الرب يسوع مخلصي عليكم 00 سيدي   ابحث عن الكتاب المقدس بعهديه القديم والجديد ومترافق مع الموسيقيعمل على الموبل n78وونوكيا جميعها ولكم الر  وعنواني  جود عندكم وشكرا


----------



## النهيسى (19 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: الكتاب المقدس بعهدية (مسموع)*

*شكرا 

موضوع مهم جدا

الرب يبارككم*​


----------



## christiant 2010 (22 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الكتاب المقدس بعهدية (مسموع)*

من فضلك اريد تنزيل الكتاب المقدس وانت قفلت الجهاز


----------



## بيتر ابراهيم (9 أبريل 2011)

*رد: الكتاب المقدس بعهدية (مسموع)*

..............  امين  ...................


----------

